# German Blue Ram Fry Growth :).



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well its been slightly more then 2 months since my German Blue rams have spawned and i have taken pictures through there Fry's growth. some pictures are not the best quality but i hope you enjoy . i couldn't believe the colours at this stage of growth. they are really somthing.

I forgot to add one of my fry has a pink belly so i believe its a female considering the largest fry which is most developed has no pink belly so i think its a male. we will see if this is true in a few more months .


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Congrats! Looking awesome. 

So when do I get mine?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol Thanks Cory, im not to sure when i should start selling them. They looks so small compared to their parents still lol, but they are as colourful now .

they have reached the 1"- 1 1/4 " now.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

man they grow fast


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

its late but congrats!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha no kidding redclove time seems to fly by also which helps. 

Thanks Cid.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice looking guys....now get some better photo gear!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol Thanks Riceburner, and i know lol i think about that everyday. i cant seem to spend the $$ though. maybe i will go through with it after i have my 180 gal setup as the German blues tank with some cory's and plecs. then i will Need the camera haha.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> l after i have my 180 gal setup as the German blues tank with some cory's and plecs.


THat is a massive tank to have designated for GBRs lol. They're gonna get lost in a tank that big not to mention how hard it will be to get fry from a tank that big ! They sure will be happy in there though.

As for selling fry, my general rule is that I start to sell them when I think the average person buying a fish at big al's would have a reasonable chance of keeping it alive. I sometimes sell them smaller to other hobbyists who I know can take better care of younger fish but not often.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yeah it will only house the parents. i am going to grow the fry in 5gals then move them to a 20 and 30 gal for grow out. But considering i may have 2-4 pairs in the 180 gal it will make for some nice territory's and natural behavior.

That sounds like a good idea for selling. I am going to wait until they are mature so i can keep some to breed. (of course not together.)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

More than one pair would be really neat - agreed! A 180 gal would be a great tank to try for something like that with smaller cichlids.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

hey cory, great looking pics, let me know when their ready for sale.. ill grab a few


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

heh, Thanks for the comments Jimmyjam, i will let you all know when they are ready.


----------

